# Changes to UK pet travel (for the good)



## Peter Galbavy (Apr 29, 2010)

Looks like the fat-cat (pun intended) quarantine business lobbies lost:

New rules mean it will be easier and cheaper to travel abroad with pets « Defra News

"It will become cheaper and easier to travel abroad with pets when new rules are introduced at the start of next year.

The UK will harmonise its pet movement rules with the rest of the European Union from 1 January 2012, bringing the UK's Pet Travel Scheme into line with the most recent science. The UK will maintain its high level of protection against animal diseases after the changes, which have the potential to save pet owners around £7 million in fees.

Forcing pets to spend six months in quarantine, a practice dating from the 1800s, is no longer necessary because of vastly improved rabies vaccines and treatments.

All pets will still need to be vaccinated against rabies. Pets from the EU and listed non-EU countries such as the USA and Australia will no longer need a blood test and will only have to wait 21 days before they travel. Pets from unlisted non-EU countries such as India, Brazil and South Africa will be able to enter the UK if they meet certain strict criteria to ensure they are protected against rabies, including a blood test and a three-month wait before they enter the UK.

..."


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Not a fan I'm afraid, already the spread of lungworm has increased drastically since dogs have been allowed to the continent. I think pets are better off left at home, to prevent the spread of diseases and parasites our animals have no resistance to.


----------



## ToxicLove (Jul 1, 2011)

Great idea.
Pets and owners shouldn't have to be stressed that way. 6 month quarantine is rubbish and cruel.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

I replied here  http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/175015-changes-importing-uk.html


----------

